# Llama brush? And llama info?



## hanmana (May 26, 2016)

I purchased a Suri llama a few weeks ago, I plan on showing her, and she has debris in her fiber. I can't find any information on how to do anything with a Suri llama other than they do exist and seem to be kinda rare. I finally found two brushes that say can be used for Suri llamas, one is a simple brush the other well, I have no clue what to do. It's called a kwik n' slick from llama things. Anybody heard of it? How do you use it? And please anyone know anything about a Suri llama? I can't find any information on them at all except they exist and you can't use certain grooming things on them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't use a regular brush. The quick and slick does work. There should be videos online on how to use it.


----------

